# Aberdeen Fertility Centre



## debbieb7735

Hi Everyone, I'm new to here! I think I am posting in the right place but please someone let me know if I am in the wrong area. Finally after 4 years of TTC we have been referred for treatment, at the Aberdeen fertility clinic. My GP seems to think we will go down the road of IVF rather than IUI and I would love to make contact with anyone else that is having treatment at Aberdeen. 

Debbie xx


----------



## Little miss organised

Hi Debbie,
I'm new to this forum as well. My clinic is Aberdeen, we were referred there for IVF but unfortunately after tests I found out that I have a High FSH 25 and AMH of 3 so wasn't suitable for IVF. They recommended that we went down the donor route and use a clinic in Alicante, we use Aberdeen for scans and medication. Maybe someone else can help xx


----------



## debbieb7735

Hi there! 

I'm sorry to hear that your results weren't as you had hoped they would be - I have not have my AMH or FSH levels checked by my GP, she was unable to order the test - is it something they do fairly quickly at Aberdeen? I am a little concerned about this as my age (37) is now working against us too. 

Debbie x


----------



## Little miss organised

Hi Debbie,
I was 37 as well at my inital consultation. They tested my FSH with a blood test which we were phoned the next day with the result. A scan showed very few follicles on my ovaries so the consultant tested my AMH which took 6 weeks, only to confirm things for us. Dr Thanos was lovely with us, he recommended the donor route to us. We have waited until I was ready for this, we are both 40 now so certainly haven't rushed into it. Was hoping for a miracle to happen naturally but never has  I had to get my head around it that it never would.
I hope everything goes well for you at your consulation, just be prepared for things to move quickly if all is well. All the nurses are lovely and very helpfull. 
If there is anything else I can help you with just ask xx


----------



## karenanna

Hi there Debbie - I'm going to move the post over to our Scotland threads as you'll get lots of opportunity to meet others online there.

KA xxx


----------



## debbieb7735

Thanks Karenanna! x


----------



## Stacey84

Hi Debbie, 

I am a patient at the Abdn clinic, and about to have my third IVF attempt - had a fresh cycle in January and a frozen one in June - both BFNs. Hoping for 3rd time lucky.

Do you know when your appointment at the clinic is? Hopefully you don't have too long to wait. This site is great for any questions you have. 

Good luck, and hope your appointment goes well

xx


----------



## Highland

Hi
I just saw your post. I'm in Highland, but looking in to overseas IVF, not Aberdeen! Im too old for the nhs to consider me. All the same, thought I'd say hi.


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi I am in highland and a patient at the Aberdeen clinic. I am currently on the waiting list for donor sperm iui. So haven't had any treatment yet but hoping it won't be much longer. Can't tell you much but didn't want to read and run. Also good to know we highlanders ain't alone on here lol!


----------



## Dory10

Just starting a thread off for ladies/gents receiving treatment or waiting for treatment at Aberdeen Fertility Centre.  

Happy chatting and good luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## KatieP88

Thanks Dory10!

We have been recently referred to Aberdeen for IVF and due to start between July - September. 

Would be great to hear from anyone that has gone to Aberdeen before, what their experience has been so far?

Xx


----------



## Orchid-1

debbieb7735 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that your results weren't as you had hoped they would be - I have not have my AMH or FSH levels checked by my GP, she was unable to order the test - is it something they do fairly quickly at Aberdeen? I am a little concerned about this as my age (37) is now working against us too.
> 
> Debbie x


Hi Debbie,
I was also told by GP that they can't order tests for AMH or FSH. So I have my blood taken in vials by GP surgery and send them off for testing to path labs. Some of the labs send their own phlebotomy kits to you ie. County Pathology, The Doctor's Lab [wimpole st], Blue Horizon etc. You can also have a copy of test results sent to you for any clinic you want to go to. x


----------



## Little miss organised

Hi katieP88,
Aberdeen has been our fertility clinic, as I mentioned in previous posts we went to Spain for DE treatment.
My experience of Aberdeen has been nothing but good. Consultant and nurses were lovely, couldn't fault them at all, proffesoinal and sympathetic even though we didn't get the results we hoped for OEIVF. They gave us time to think about DE, answered all our questions. We also had counciling session there as well.

Good luck with your treatment. Xx


----------



## loulu28

LMO, was it Alicante IVI you went to ?


----------



## Little miss organised

Hi loulu,
Sorry only just noticed your post. Yes it was IVI Alicante xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone

I'm just posting a link to the general board guidelines, pregnancy and parenting info and moderation of posts info as I've been updating and tidying the Scotland boards a bit.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=338035.0

If there's anything else you'd like to see on the Scotland board please pm me 

Sending lots of positive vibes your way 

Dory
xxx


----------



## Annieflynn

Hi, we are also registered with Aberdeen. This is our 4th attempt with ICSI. We have been ttc for 8 years but with no luck so far. We had a FET back in Feb but again no luck. Want this to work so bad but just feel like everything is against us. DH has low sperm count and poor mobility and I have endometriosis which was just diagnosed this year. We are in the middle of our treatment and started our FSH injections but it looks as though we may only have 5 follicles developing. Trying to keep calm and relaxed but finding it so hard not to break down every 5 minutes. I don't have any questions to ask but do feel writing on here helps me process what we are going through. Good luck to you all. Hope you all get the positive results you wish for. Xx


----------



## loulu28

Hi Annie, hope your 4th cycle with Aberdeen is successful. The ladies there are lovely. Must say though, choosing to go with IVI Alicante (a partner specialist) had the best of outcomes (fingers crossed). 

Good luck ! xx


----------



## Annieflynn

Hi Loulu, we hope we get the positive outcome we pray for. Had a few issues with cysts and slow growing follicles. Hoping egg recovery will be this week. Glad to to hear you have been successful with your cycle. Always fills us with hope. Can I ask, did you ask to be referred to IVI Alicante? We did mention it to them when we were in for a consultation but they said they only referred people when egg donation was required but looking on their website they cover all fertility treatments. Were you overseas for a while? We have thought about it in the past but didn't know where to start. Would be interested in hearing about it. Wishing you well in your pregnancy. Xx


----------



## loulu28

it was very straight forward, was in alicante for 8 days, made it a nice week away. Hazel coordinates with IVI in Alicante so you just need to know what to do and when. Aberdeen keep you right.


----------



## HighlandChick

I don't know if anyone is following this thread anymore but I like the idea of talking with people using the same clinic as me. Hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas and new year.

So we finally reached the top of the waiting list for DIUI and we are now waiting for our appointment on the 15th Jan to go in and sign paperwork and get scans up to date. Does anyone know exactly what paperwork involves? 

Hoping to be starting our treatment very soon  

Good luck to everyone 

Mrs B


----------



## petal165

Hi Mrs B,

I'm new on here, but just noticed this thread.  I'm not at the same stage as you, but wish you all the best & hope your appointment went well on 15th.

We were referred to Aberdeen Fertility Clinic last June.  I've just started my first cycle of Clomid and feel pretty clueless about it all...

I've also had only positive experiences of the clinic & the staff.

xx


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi petal165

Yes appointment went well and we had our first diui yesterday 😊 so currently on the 2ww
Aberdeen staff are brilliant and very welcoming and explain things really well.
I don't know much about clomid as I'm doing a natural cycle but if you have any questions feel free to ask

Mrs b x


----------



## petal165

Hiya,

Oh that's great news!  . I bet that'll be an agonising wait for you, but hopefully with good news at the end! 

I don't know much about it either tbh, it's only my first round, but we're hopeful this works for us.  I've got a scan on 6th to see if I have any follicles. So fingers crossed! If this doesn't work, IUI is our next option.

I see you got married last year! We got married a couple of weeks before you, on 25th April! 

Shelley xx


----------



## HighlandChick

Hey petal165

The wait hasn't been to bad as I've managed to keep myself busy really. Got blood test on Wednesday to check progesterone levels to make sure I ovulated and the can test 2 weeks after this. 

Hopefully the clomid will work for you! Hope the scan show lots of lovely follicles 😊

Awwww lovely I would live to do my wedding all over again 😊 Loved it 😍

Mrs B x


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi ladies I'm looking for some support and guidance/advice from any ladies doing ivf at Aberdeen clinic. As you can see I'm a regular patient there having had 8 failed attempts at iui. All my tests were clear so I'm very disappointed and upset that it didn't work for us. I have just been referred for ivf and waiting to here if I'm on the waiting list but I'm pretty clueless to how it all works. Any help and advice would be great thanks in advance

Fiona


----------



## liswaiting

Hi Highland Chick, I'm sorry you've had no success with IUI as you can see from my signature I haven't had much luck at Aberdeen either. I'm now going to have private IVF there - I'm not sure it's the best place to do IVF but it's the closest place by a long distance to home! I have my IVF consultation appointment next week and I'm hoping to get started then. I'll let you know what happens.

L


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi Liswaiting

So sorry to here you haven't had a great time. Yeah Aberdeen is the closet clinic to us also we are three hours away from the clinic. Thanks would love to hear how you got on x


----------



## Polly Jean

Hello everyone, I'm new here - this is quite scary! 

Does anyone have any experience with the above in Aberdeen?  I just have no idea what to expect as my last appointment with the fertility specialist locally was a bit of a disaster and I was in no fit state to ask coherent questions!  Since that appointment we have made the decision to try the DE route and have a telephone consult with a fertitlity nurse tomorrow. I will hopefully be a bit more together!

I would love to hear from anyone who undergone similar treatment.  

Many thanks. x


----------



## Ask1980

No experience with the above but we went thro Aberdeen Fertility Clinic for IUI and they were very good. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi polly jean

I don't really have experience of ivf at Aberdeen as I'm waiting to get on the waiting list for this after 8 failed iui's but I have been a patient st Aberdeen and I can tell you they are all lovely and very supportive. It is very scary and I'm going to have lots of questions too! Hope you got on ok with your telephone consult and we're able to ask the questions you needed answers for. Everyone is really good on here for advice and support.

Mrs B x


----------



## Polly Jean

Thanks Ask1980 and Highlandchick!

Unfortunately the consult didn't go ahead as the nurse was very busy - fingers crossed for next week.

Take care, 

Polly Jean x


----------



## liswaiting

Hello Everyone, 

I had my consultation at Aberdeen for IVF. I met with Dr Hamilton first and he went through my medical history, weighed and measured me and then made sure they had all the test results they wanted (thyroid, fsh, hiv, hep b and c, rubella and chlamydia). He explained a bit about the process and advised me I'd be on the lowest dose of drugs due to my PCOS. Most of the information was familiar to me and because I have done injections for IUI I wasn't too worried. Basically I will be following the same procedure as I did for stimulated IUI but I will have my eggs collected at the end and won't have to worry about having too many! Next I signed lots of consent forms - you definitely need to read them all before you go.

After that I met with the nurse and she worked out a schedule of dates for me. Basically they work out when they have space for egg collection and work around that. I found that the most upsetting part because the earliest they could do was the end of February and I want to get going now - I 'm annoyed that I have to pay £4,200 for private treatment simply because I don't have a partner and I'm not even getting to go to the front of the queue! I have a prescription for northisterone and a date to start taking it and that's it for now - back to waiting 😴 At least it's Christmas and I have lots of events planned.

I hope you don't have to wait too long for your appointment to come through Highlandchick. Have you had your telephone consultation Polly Jean?

L 🙂


----------



## HighlandChick

Aww thanks liswaiting hopefullly I won't have to wait very long but I'm prepared for the wait got lots planned for the next few months to keep me going but I was told 6 month wait.


----------



## Pizzicato45

Hi all,

I have just found this thread for AFC by accident (usually use this website for immunes info. and  use another forum with an AFC group). 

Hello to everyone here  

I have had one IVF cycle at Aberdeen, which ended in miscarriage, and am moving on to DE treatment now. Liswaiting - totally understand the frustration of waiting. We had a long wait for hubby to have SSR and then had to go on the IVF waiting list. But hopefully the time will zoom by for you with Christmas and New Year in the middle. 

Hope everyone else gets their consultations through quickly. 

x


----------



## Polly Jean

Hello ladies 

Sorry, I haven't been on here for a while!

I did have my 'phone consultation thanks Liswaiting - it was really helpful and this week we set the wheels in motion with our first "proper" fertility consult in Inverness.  Bloods etc done and just awaiting the next appointment; it feels so good to have finally made our decision and to be moving forward with things and - although I want to prepare myself for potential disappointment - I've decided to enjoy and go with the feeling of hope for the time being and it feels so good after what feels like a year of "mourning"! 

Apparently Aberdeen have had a "recruitment" drive on donor eggs this year and they have a good number in waiting so all things being well they said I could expect my first treatment  to be as early as April - yikes!

Hope everything is going well with you guys. xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Ladies

Can I join you for some info please? 
I too live in inverness and I see from the last post you had a consult in inverness? 
I am still trying to work out what, if anything is available here as I am too old for nhs but wanted to know what was available for me either trying naturally or assisted fertility in inverness? 
As you can see by my signature I have had an unsuccessful IVF OE cycle at GCRM in Glasgow I have just completed an unsuccessful round of Clomid and went to highland ultrasound based at raigmore for scans who were amazing but just wondered what your experiences were locally? 
X


----------



## Pizzicato45

Hi highlandgirl  

I live not far from Inverness and am 44. I had my one round of OE IVF on the NHS at AFC when I was 42, which was ultimately unsuccessful. I was all set to go for treatment abroad for DE treatment but have moved back to Aberdeen as waiting list times are much reduced. My situation is a bit different to yours but this is my experience so far. My husband was discovered to be a carrier for cystic fibrosis so had to have surgical sperm retrieval. Our initial fertility referrals and investigations (blood tests, genetic testing for me, initial scan) were done at Raigmore, then we were referred through to Aberdeen. It took about 4 months to get an appoinment and then we had a six month wait for hubby's surgery. We were put on the IVF waiting list after the surgery and were able to proceed about 4 months later (had to go for a consult and info. night in that time). If we had been private, we would have only had one month less to wait. 

All of our treatment scans were done in Aberdeen so it was a fair bit of travelling. But no worse than Glasgow and back. Once we got our BFP, early scans were done at Raigmore (but I have stipulated that if we were to get another BFP we would remain at Aberdeen for early scans - not the best experiences at Raigmore, but that is another story). You can have counselling sessions at Aberdeen or Inverness which does really help on this journey. 

After my failed OE cycle, Aberdeen were happy to repeat my protocol for another OE cycle. I just decided to move onto DE as I wanted to increase the odds in my favour. It is all a lottery but my gut told me that if I were to stay with OE I would be better off abroad (Serum was my choice of clinic) and egg banking. Saying that, Aberdeen have been very helpful with my thyroid issues and I have read on another forum that they are increasingly supportive of immune treatment. If you were thinking of moving to donor treatment, the AFC co-ordinator is excellent. Hope some of this helps. It is so difficult to know what is the best option for private treatment, especially when we are so remote from all the fertility clinics. 

Poly Jean - great that your consult went well. April is not far away at all - very exciting! 

Merry Christmas to everyone.

x


----------



## loulu28

Good luck, ladies.

I found Dr H a little blunt but nurse H was great. We weren't successful with OE at AFC but we did finally get our result using them to coordinate DE IVF.
xx


----------



## Polly Jean

Hello, hope everyone had a good Christmas. 

Thanks very much Catkins10!

Highland girl, it was just my initial appointment to take bloods and blow in a thingy to prove neither of us were smokers.  We were told by the fertility nurse that Aberdeen would repeat all the tests as is the norm when being referred to specialist clinics.  I received a copy of the first letter sent to Aberdeen by Inverness which states that my partner's seminal analysis was normal and they haven't so much as glanced at his swimmers yet!  It doesn't really inspire confidence in the system but I appreciate that everyone is very busy and stretched! 

Best wishes to everyone for 2017,

Polly Jean. xx


----------



## loulu28

I think we did scans and a transfer on a saturday... they kinda fit around where you're at cycle wise. I was never there on a sunday.


----------



## Pizzicato45

Happy New Year everyone! Here's hoping it's a great one for you all. 

Beattie, I had embryo transfer on a Saturday. All of my scans were scheduled for weekdays, as far as I can remember. I don't remember anyone having a scan or procedure on Sunday, but that might just have been cycle timings. 

x


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi girls I just wanted to update you on how we are getting on so I got a letter from the clinic on sat with a date for ivf consultation which is on the 14th march and we have to go to the patient information evening on the 13th march also so since we live 3 hours away and north of Inverness we will probably be staying overnight in Aberdeen makes sense. I've also to get blood test for fsh before we go. That's it from me for now just a waiting game till the 14th of march now. Hope everyone is getting on ok


----------



## liswaiting

Hi Highland chick, that's excellent news. At your appointment after the information evening they will draw up a rough plan of your IVF process and give you an approximate date for your egg collection. I saw them in December and was given a date of the 13th Feb for my egg collection so you could be doing IVF in May.

I have just started taking Norethisterone today ready for my baseline scan on the 30th of January. I'm so desperate for this to work and terrified if it doesn't. I don't think I can cope with anymore heartbreak. I have all fingers, toes and eyes crossed  

L


----------



## HighlandChick

Thanks liswaiting for that information gives me a rough idea of what kind of wait we will have. It's been nice to have a break after finishing iui but we are ready to get going again. I have fingers, toes and everything possible crossed for all us girls. I wished at Xmas that this time next Xmas I would have a big bump so hoping 2017 is our year xx


----------



## Maikai

Hi everyone 

New here. Waiting for day one of Feb cycle to call and get instructions for the tablets. Provisional EC scheduled for start of April. Terrified... I'm 37 and been TTC for 4.5 years :-(


----------



## liswaiting

Hello MaiKai, 

Welcome to the Aberdeen thread.    

I'm a few steps ahead of you on the IVF path but I'm also waiting for my AF to start, hopefully it will be tomorrow or Sunday as I have my baseline scan booked for Monday. I'm feel terrified too I have so many cancelled cyscles I can't image getting as far as Embryo transfer. I'm desperately trying not to drown my feelings in chocolate and stick to my high protein low carb diet! 

L


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi beattie02

Yes that seems like the general pattern at the moment from my referral to initial appointment is 4 month difference. I know what you mean about the waiting it's frustrating as you feel like your getting no where. Hope you get an appointment soon.

Mrs B x


----------



## HighlandChick

No problem Beattie02 glad to be of some help to someone lol! I know what you mean I need to book annual leave as well but will wait and see what's happening with ivf first because I live so far away from clinic might be easier on me to take annual leave for my treatment and not have to be up and down the road so much

Mrs B x


----------



## liswaiting

Hi Beattie,

I'm afraid I can't help with the waiting list as I had to go private. Once you get your appointment after the information evening you will get a date for the week you will have egg collection which makes planning time off easier. I did the short protocol and my trips to Aberdeen were:

Week 1: Monday am for baseline scan

Week 2: Monday, Wednesday, Friday am's for scans. Aberdeen don't do blood tests. 

Week 3: Monday scan (should've been egg collection but I mucked up my injections so hadn't stimulated enough), Wednesday scan, Friday egg collection. I had this week off work and was so glad I did as I was sore bloated, tired and sick of driving to Aberdeen.

Week 4: Wednesday for 5 day transfer. I was booked in for a 3 day transfer on Money but this was cancelled as everything was growing well.  

There's no way I would've been able to work the two days after my egg collection as I was very sore and extremely bloated. I haven't needed any time off after my embryo transfer and will be working the whole of my 3 week wait, mainly as I have absolutely no leave left but hopefully it'll make the time go faster.  I found the process easier than IUI as it is planned quite rigorously.

I hope you get your letter soon.

L


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi Beattie

I didn't get written confirmation that I was on the waiting list which I though I would have too! I was about to phone to check and got my appointment through the post. I was referred by one of the iui nurses also in November and was told a 6-9 month waiting list got my appointment through in January and the appointments are in two weeks on the 13th and 14th march. Hope this helps I know the waiting is unbearable. Sending lots of love and positive vibes that you get an appointment soon

Mrs B x


----------



## MrsShaker1

Hello, I'm MrsShaker1. 
We've been happily married for 4 years, TTC for 3 years with no joy. Visited GP in April 16, first clinic appointment August 16, when we found out that my husbands count is 1.7mil/ml, motility is average.    We revisited clinic on November 16 and after losing a combined 5stone since May 16 we were accepted into waiting list for ICSI on Thursday. We are looking at and approximate wait to treatment of 6 months. We have been referred prior to 01 May, when the new 3 cycle protocol comes into play, so we will only have 2 attempts. But we made that as an informed decision as that is likely to increase the wait by approx 2-3 months/cycle.
I found this site when looking into information about ICSI, so thought I'd say hello and see if anyone had any information or links they have seen that may be helpful?


----------



## HighlandChick

Welcome MrsShaker you will find everyone very helpful on here and good luck with your journey 😁

Yes Beattie yesterday and today went brilliant patient information evening is good for people that need the information but I found it a little boring but that's probably because it's aimed at people who don't have much knowledge but due to me being a nurse and my inquisitive mind and had much of this knowledge already but still good to get all the information and was good for my husband to get up to speed 😂 Today's appointment was good met with the consultant who discussed everything and we signed a lot of consent forms and had time to ask questions if we wanted, also met nurse and had weight, smoking and blood checks. Then sat down with the nurse and made provisional dates based on my cycle. So basically end of Apr start of may I will be starting treatment 😁😁 so ready to get the ball rolling

Hope everyone is doing well 

Mrs B x


----------



## liswaiting

Hurrah Highland Chick - I'm so pleased you've had your planning appointment. Hopefully it won't feel too long until you get started  

Beattie and MrsShaker I hope you don't have too much longer to wait  

I've been lucky enough to get a BFP after my first round of IVF. I have my 7 week scan next week but the fact that I've spent the last two mornings with my head down the toilet reassures me that things are progressing! 

Good luck everyone

L


----------



## HighlandChick

Awww congratulations liswaiting so pleased for you and it's good to hear it can work first time 😁🙏🏻

Yeah hopefully not! Just now got to organise trips to Aberdeen around my work and my boss but hopefully she will be as good as she was with iui 

Mrs B x


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi girls I haven't been on here for a while but I haven't had much to update you on until now 😁 Was waiting on AF starting to be able to plan my dates for treatment it was due on Friday but kept me waiting until yesterday 😡 Anyway it finally came and I rang my clinic to update them. I'm so excited to get going will be starting Norethisterone tablets on the 1st May until the 11th, will have my baseline scan on the 15th, then start my injections with scans 22nd 24th and 26th (all going to plan that is) and egg retrieval on 29th (again everything going to plan). Clinic will be sending me out my protocol in next few days 😁

I'm really excited but nervous to about the egg retrieval. Think my husband is worried about the side effects of these tablets and if I'm going to be a gurney mare 😂😂

Hope you are all good 

Mrs B x


----------



## liswaiting

Congratulations Highland Chick - I'm really excited for you and hope you get your BFP first time


----------



## HighlandChick

Thank you liswaiting I really hope I can bring some good news very soon. Official protocol came through the post the other day so it's all becoming very real. Also had the chat with my boss so time off for appointments are organised as well. She is actually really supportive and is super excited for me. She supported me pretty well last year through iui. Hopefully be back to update you all soon xx


----------



## liswaiting

Hi Highland Chick, how are you getting on? I hope everything is going to plan and you are getting on with your injections


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi liswaiting

Yes I had my baseline scan on Monday and started my injections on Tuesday so have done three now. Going good so far first Monitoring Scan on Monday 22nd 

Thank you for thinking of me


----------



## liswaiting

I have all my fingers, eyes and toes crossed for you Highlandchick   

I found the injections and scans such an emotional rollercoaster, one day everything would be going great the next day they'd be threatening to cancel the treatment. Remember to stick up for yourself and I hope it's a smoother ride for you!


----------



## HighlandChick

Thank you liswaiting I'm having everything crossed as well 🤞

I'm adding cetrotide injection tonight so two injections daily from now on. I'm glad I'm a nurse couldn't imagine having to do this to yourself with no experience of injecting. So I take my hats off to you all. I've been feeling ok on the injections a little tired and bloated but that's about it at the moment. 1st Monitoring Scan on Monday so will find out how things are going then.

Howz things with you liswaiting


----------



## liswaiting

Hi, hope things are still going well. It can't be long until your egg collection now. I'm keeping well although the heat on Friday and Saturday was pretty tough!

l 😊


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi liswaiting 

Things are great thanks. No not long at all it's this morning at 11.30 I'm already on my way to clinic now. I'm so nervous stomach is doing somersaults and I fee sick. I had 5 mature follicles on Friday and three that were almost mature so they should be mature by now so hoping for a good number of eggs.


----------



## liswaiting

Hope it all went well and wasn't too painful. It's the start of the 2ww now. Fingers crossed for that all important phone call tomorrow


----------



## HighlandChick

Yeah it went really well was a little sore at the time but I coped wasn't as bad as I thought. They aspirated 9 follicles and we got 8 eggs I'm so happy! Been sleeping most of the afternoon but feeling ok. Got my fingers crossed for some fertislised eggs tomorrow


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi beattie02

So sorry to hear your first cycle failed 😭 My first cycle failed also. Any embryos that have been frozen from this cycle and if put back in is still classed as your first cycle. I've just had a FET done yesterday and still have my second cycle on nhs if needed

Hope that helps 

Mrs B x


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi Beattie 

Thank you i really hope this one works. Yes I was totally devastated the first one didn't work. Don't know how I'm going to cope if this one doesn't work so scared.

I think I waited 6 weeks from the bfn until my consultation appointment and I started as soon as my af came. Timing worked out well for me cos my af was due the following week after appointment. No I only went to Aberdeen once for Scan to check lining and once for my transfer. You will start by taking estrogen tablets to thicken your lining for about 10-14days and then you will start progesterone as well and depending at what stage your embryos were frozen depends on how many days you need to be on the progesterone before transfer. 

Mrs B


----------



## HighlandChick

Sorry meant to say that's what I did for a down regulated short protocol


----------



## HighlandChick

I know Beattie it's so stressful but will be so worth it in the end. It's been ok so far but I'm sure by the end of the first week I will be going nuts lol

Mrs B


----------



## Tinkerbell45

Hello everyone

We have just been referred last week from Inverness to Aberdeen for IVF. We have been TTC for almost 3 years, both 28, in the 'unexplained' category. 

I have read through the threads and good to see a lot of positivity about Aberdeen. We were advised that we should have an appointment in early February, fingers crossed!

I have been reading up a lot about IVF, but am still quite naïve to it all. I assume we will find out more when we get to Aberdeen. 

Hope things are going well  for all


----------



## Tinkerbell45

Hi Beattie

We did OK over the festive period, managed to enjoy ourselves  

We finally received our letter at the beginning of March for an appointment on 24th April! It is all feeling real now and I am both excited and nervous. 

Hope things are moving forward for you too.
Jazmin Xx


----------



## Tinkerbell45

Hello everyone 

We have our first appointment at Aberdeen next week, after referral from Raigmore Hospital and I was wondering if anyone had experience/has been through IVF at Aberdeen?

I believe this appointment is the start of our IVF, but it is slightly unclear. Although by the amount of forms we received, I hope it is!

We are also attending a seminar on Monday (23rd), which I guess will explain a lot of the process. 

Thanks
Jazmin


----------



## Pizzicato45

Hi Jazmin,

Sorry you find yourself here but you aren't alone. I've been through the Raigmore referral and IVF at Aberdeen. I'll send you a PM with more info.

Pizzi x


----------



## LM24

Hi, my wife and I are in the middle of IUI at the Aberdeen Fertility Clinic.  We’ve had all the required tests, hycosy etc. And have recently had our first appointment of two, with the clinic coordinator. During the appointment she advised us that we may now have a 6-9 month wait for the treatment to begin! I just wondered if anyone has recently gone through the treatament at Aberdeen and could let me know how long you had to wait from this appointment onwards? We had been previously been given info from the clinic which would have meant we would be starting treatment now! Any info would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Honeybee02

Hi,
I believe there is a 6-9 month wait from first appointment to treatment. The wait is longer if using donor sperm for iui.
The waiting is frustrating.
There is another thread for Aberdeen on this board where you may get more replies.


----------

